# Which country would an american expat have the best chances of finding a wife in



## ToniV

I don't know if anyone has asked this question here before but i really am interested in moving abroad and finding a foreign wife. Im 28 mixed race from the midwest and its been my dream to find a loyal wife abroad which countries do you all think id have the best chances of finding love in?


----------



## ARPC

Maybe you are not well educated, or maybe you are joking. But regardless of the circumstances that yield this violent and disturbing question, I will attempt to assist: “wives” are humans, not service animals. Not property. No one is entitled to have a partner in life. You do not deserve a partner simply because you exist. If you wish to serve in your life as a loyal and loving partner to a fellow person with a full life and a free will of their own, you will no doubt attract one within any culture including your own. If you are afflicted with personal insecurities, violent tendencies physical or psychological (and this post is psychologically violent towards all readers and women in particular), or social issues that have so far kept you from the partnership you dream of, therapy (formal, medical, community, online, and faith-based) has helped many people reinvent their lives and find fulfilling family and private relationships. Searching other cultures to use your status as an American or a man of means to manipulate humans into accepting whatever form of slavery, prostitution, or other socia violence you have in mind for this future “loyal wife” is wrong. Stop now. Seek help.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Ooh, said better than I ever could have. Thank you, ARPC.

I'll add one further caveat - attempting to find a "mail order bride" from abroad will also open you up to all sorts of possible extortion, shake-downs and other legal "difficulties."


----------



## Harry Moles

ToniV said:


> I don't know if anyone has asked this question here before but i really am interested in moving abroad and finding a foreign wife. Im 28 mixed race from the midwest and its been my dream to find a loyal wife abroad which countries do you all think id have the best chances of finding love in?


Kazakhstan.

Sincerely,

Borat Sagdiyev


----------



## cnote

You can find love anywhere. Loyalty is not an ethnic or racial quality, depends on the person and people are everywhere, including all around you.


----------

